# Resolved: Network card not recognized after format



## blaidlaw (Apr 11, 2007)

Hello!

I'm feeling incredibly sheepish posting here, but I really need the help.

I believe my computer suffered some kind of malware/virus attack a few days ago, suddenly I lost a lot of functionality; couldn't open command prompt, paint, couldn't print (but could still print test pages?!). Windows Defender wouldn't open properly, and the windows update program would continually offer the same update, one where Microsoft sought to verify the authenticiy of my copy of XP.

My antivirus program found nothing, so feeling a little trapped, I decided to backup my files and simply wipe the computer clean and start over. I inserted the XP cd into the drive and booted from that. Then I deleted the existing partition, created a new one, formatted the drive and re-installed XP. That seemed to work fine.

The problem that I'm looking for help on manifested when I went to connect to the internet. While setting up my connection using the CD provided by my ISP, I was informed that I needed to install a network card. Strange, I thought, because my internet connection worked perfectly a few hours before; all of the cables where still connected.

I phoned my ISP techsupport line, and got a reasonably helpful person who did some trouble shooting. We determined that the problem was on my end, at least. Using the 'new connection wizard', we were unable to create a local area identity for my computer; the "My Network Places" folder contains exactly zero icons.

So I suppose that when XP reinstalled itself on my computer, it failed to find and recognize all of the hardware on the machine. So hopefully someone can point me in a useful direction? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Network card not recognized after format*

Well, the first step would be the make/model of the computer and/or the motherboard. If you have a separate network card, we need that as well. You obviously don't have the NIC drivers for your machine.

Did you look in Device Manager to see what you're missing? You need the chipset drivers for the MB, and probably the NIC drivers as well.


----------



## blaidlaw (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: Network card not recognized after format*

yes, chipset-specific drivers was the problem. I discovered two CDs of drivers kicking around; exactly what the doctor ordered. Thanks!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Network card not recognized after format*

You're welcome. :smile:


----------

